# Powdery mildew outdoor during veg



## ston-loc (Jul 9, 2013)

Not trying to double post this, but my GJ doesn't really get much traffic. Went out today and it seems like two of the three plants may have some PM on them. Struck me odd, being mid summer, in veg, in amazingly warm weather. 
What should I do to get rid of it? Only had it in flower before. Can't repost the pic twice, but it's here in my journal

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206222&d=1373418636


----------



## kush321 (Jul 10, 2013)

I mix up some water with a ph of 8 because mildew doesn't grow at a ph of 8 then mix in 5ML of H202 and 1Tb of soap.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

How could that be? Is it just on one leaf?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

I think Ive seen some on my outdoor girls as well....But that picture looks more like some Bird crapped on ya.......I use green cure...treat and forget...I too was concerned as this happens this early...Best of luck my friend

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought it was bird **** too!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

Unfortunately not ****. What's Green Cure 4u? Available where? Hardware/garden store? Hydro store?  

Lost a ton to PM last year. Need to get it gone by any means necessary before flower starts and I'm not able to spray anything on it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

:ciao:  my friend

hXXp://www.google.com/shopping/product/5441887262268376985?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Green+cure&oq=Green+cure&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.cGE&biw=1366&bih=596&tch=1&ech=1&psi=-nbdUavwO6O_igKi64CABw.1373468407342.3&sa=X&ei=AXfdUeOVD8eujAL96oGoBw&ved=0CKMBELok


check into this bro...i got it the local nursery...Im sure hydro shops carry it too...as for the pic issue( not able post in more threads)  heres what I do...when i want to add the pic and it says allready in a thread....Right click the pic wanted and click...open in paint...when it opens  take the pencil and click a dot somewhere in the pic...than close...it asks if you want to save..say yes....you have just changed the pic and now can use again....do this as many times as ya want:aok:

mojo for the ladies

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks brotha. Yeah, can do that from my pc, but not from my phone. Finally figured out how to atleast post once, ha.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Eagle 20 I think it is called.:aok:


----------



## shahomy (Jul 10, 2013)

can the green cure be used during flower? up until harvest?


----------



## kaotik (Jul 10, 2013)

greencure says it can be used up to crop.. i never liked doing that though.

pic doesn't look very pm-ish to me. :confused2:
looks more like something spilt on it. (or the above mentioned birdshit)
pm is more fluffy than that usually, but might be some other mildew i'm unfamiliar with, maybe.

understand the concern though. once you get hit with that crap, you realize how minute most other plant problems are 
where these clones by chance though? (and ones possibly treated with the above mentioned eagle 20? *to me a product akin to painting over a hole in a wall.)

one thing i fear with so many new crosses/breeders on the scene is people breeding with eagle-proofed stuff, knowing or not-knowing (yeah, i'm not big on the product, or more-so it's rampant use)
..i always fear what consequences may arise down the road with eagle20 myself, but it does work. that or nova, but i never recommend them myself.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input. These are straight from seed. It does look like dripped, spilt something on them, but no clue what that could have been. I know it's not from anything I spilled. But it's not bird crap either. It's only on the two Red Dragons. One more than the other. And none on the Sweet Black Angel. Definitely want to take action if needed, flash backs of how quick it spread, and the pounds I lost because of it last year came racing back. No fun at all


----------



## oldsman (Jul 10, 2013)

Ston,I have some stuff like that on a couple plants also,I'll get some pics in the morning.I was thinking that maybe one of the trees around the area dripped,shed something on it.Just curious what kind of trees you have around your girls and if that might be a possible cause?In my area I have a lot of pine and oak.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

No trees really close. But the fact that all three plants are right next to each other, and one has a good amount through out it, even on lower leaves that are shaded from the higher stuff. And one right next to it has none as of now. Doesn't seem possible that it would be something dripping on it, and not the other. Sprayed it with an h2o2 mixture yesterday. Doesn't seem any worse today, but there still is some throughout it.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

Look, here's what I mean. Looking good other than whatever this white stuff is.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll post pics of what is on my girls,since I'm not in a legal state my girls are literally in amongst other bushes and trees for camo.I'm also trying to figure out what it is and where it comes from.I'm going to follow your post to see what the other peeps have to say.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll also try to get some more pics of different spots tomorrow once it's sunny again. Ill be stoked if its not PM, but want to treat as needed for whatever it is.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 10, 2013)

:48: :stoned: :watchplant:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 11, 2013)

This is only a stop-gap solution but it works until you can get a better solution going: take 2 cups whole milk and 1 cup water and mix in an atomizer spray bottle and spray every spot that looks like PM and then the rest of the plants. There is something in the milk that stops the rapid spread of the PM but it doesn't eradicate it. That will hold it down until you can get some green cure or eagle20


----------



## oldsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is what is on my girls.Same thing?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

Not sure if its the same or not. Yours def looks more uniform. Mine more splotchy. Here's a few more from today


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

.another


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

And another


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

OH NO!!!! Are you having cool nights and high daytime temps? It will usually go away with higher night time temps.  Check into the SNS and see if they have an antifungal...So sorry ston!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

Nights in the 50's, days avg in the 80's. Whats SNS Rose? Seems like the h2o2 and water mixture is at least holding it at bay for now. Def need to eradicate this before flower kicks in.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2013)

That is how mine looked when I got the PM. The eagle20 exterminated it.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

Great! Not taking chances, gonna get some.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Goes double for me.Sorry ston for jumping in on your post,didn't see much sense asking same general question.MoJo to ya!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2013)

No worries dude.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

i just bought "actionavate" for organic gardening---contains beneficial microorganisms---feed stematically in your watering---kid at the hydro shop swears by it---i do not have the PM yet and will be using this as preventative---soon to see

google---naturalindustries


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2013)

As said. Eagle20 is the end all for PM. Saturate them good when sun is going down, not in the am. Your gonna want to do it on a night that's not windy. Be careful man. Gloves and goggles are the basics. Shower off after you finished and don't go touching the door knobs to house, shower hot/cold lever, etc.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe that is what's wrong with me  I never showered off after applying :hitchair:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

This is what I wanted you to check out, i have not used it but I am so happy with this line. Just haven't had pm yet. 
hp://sierranaturalscience.com/products/natural-pesticides/sns-244


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 19, 2013)

I've use an Organic product called "green cure"  very popular


----------



## oldsman (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got some of the green cure.Currently raining so will try to hit the girls tomorrow evening.I've only noticed it on one plant but have others very close by,should I do all my girls or just the one showing it?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, so am I doing something wrong here? Got a vial of 30ml of eagle 20 from the hydro store. They said 5ml to a gallon of water. Mixed that in my pump sprayer two nights ago, and went to town spraying all three plants. Yesterday got home from work and still saw some on one of the three plants. I know I sprayed them really good, but figured maybe just missed a little. Mixed a little more in the sprayer, sprayed where I saw some still. 

Now today got home and saw some again on that same plant, and one or two little spots on each of the other two... ??? Suggestions? It definitely seems like it got rid of a lot, but didnt get it all. Am I not doing something right?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

It may be that 5ml per gallon of water is not quite strong enough to eradicate the fungus entirely or quickly enough to prevent new outbreaks from showing up. If you still have the same mix in your sprayer, I would add another 5ml to it and spray them again at dusk.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't be suprised if you begin to see many brown spots show up on those leaves that were/are affected by the PM. It puts its roots deep into the leaf and when it dies it kills the area where it is in the leaf. Don't worry about removing those leaves when that happens, the plants will take care of that themselves.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, have already noticed brown spots from where some had been killed off. Ok so, ill try upping the strength of the solution tonight. Geeze, PM SUCKS!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 24, 2013)

It takes a bit to sink into the leaf tissue. The directly sprayed spots will die off right away, usually. That's why a little clone dunk, instead of a spray is recommended. But yes, it could of been your solution was not strong enough for infection.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i just bought "actionavate" for organic gardening---contains beneficial microorganisms---feed stematically in your watering---kid at the hydro shop swears by it---i do not have the PM yet and will be using this as preventative---soon to see
> 
> google---naturalindustries






 So far so good I know other people in our neighborhood that have p.m. Not me baby


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2013)

My Gh3 would just kill that off. It has been a success for me for the grows that I have done, but maybe next year ill plan ahead and try an organic grow. Hmm. 

NC, I get the clone dunk scenario for indoor grows, in a controlled environment, but outdoor that would have helped? Is eagle 20 preventative also? I mean the plants are pretty big already and months old, and the pm just recently showed up. Gonna suit up again at dusk and spray them with a stronger concentration. Hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 24, 2013)

At some point those plants were small, whether it was seed or clone. It should only take one innoculation for the life cycle of a plant. At least I have never seen in my garden PM or mites after a single innoculation.

Yes. Eagle20 I would classify as a preventative. TBH. I have not sprayed for mites or PM in well over 2 years now or so. But I have not took in any clones in that time either...


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2013)

Right on, didn't know that. Next grow for sure.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 25, 2013)

you might want to o to your local nursery and ask if the area has been having a pm prob because some plants can have the pm prob and pass it on. i saw on the news yesterday that alot of plants in my area because the rain have been picking up alot of pm. so it just might be the area you live in. thats the cause of the pm not anything your doing per say


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny you should say that. Just yesterday when telling my wife what's going on, she said she heard on the local news a story that it is hitting our area hard.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 26, 2013)

yup its really bad up here lady cam on the news last night and said thier is a pm prob in the area and there not much you can do but wait and see if it gets better because if you try and treat it . next week it will be back because of other plants in the area are still carrying it plus the fact that its been alot of rain falliing lately. really not sure of what you can do right now.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

ok i see this is a bit old but i think i have this on my ods and i see it all over my squash should i be moving every thing away from the girls to try to separate them from other more infected plants?

they are in veg obv


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 13, 2013)

Or you can just change the name of the file by adding a 1 or something to the name. Much easier




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  my friend
> 
> hXXp://www.google.com/shopping/product/5441887262268376985?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Green+cure&oq=Green+cure&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.cGE&biw=1366&bih=596&tch=1&ech=1&psi=-nbdUavwO6O_igKi64CABw.1373468407342.3&sa=X&ei=AXfdUeOVD8eujAL96oGoBw&ved=0CKMBELok
> 
> ...


----------

